# Friday Night FUN!- Toys!!!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all!!!
Sorry I missed last weeks!
This week the topic is toys!
So lets see your pooch with their favourite toys!
Happy Friday!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No need to buy me toys Mum...your socks are good enough for me!!










Playing tug with socks!!! lol











and one from when she was 6 months old...she still has those dragon toys...they are her favorite.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Great thread. The last picture is so cute. She is a lovely colour.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Alvy loves all his soft toys especially his teddy and his wart hog soft toy which he likes to take outside with him at every opportunity. He dumped it in a big pile of leaves in the garden earlier. Without a doubt his favourite toy though is his pink frisbee/ring thingy.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Beau and her much loved Octopus who is currently hiding in the cupboard as I need to stitch it up..... again!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww...Alvy looks so cute!

Oh and Beau's Octopus....I spent an hour the other night stitching up some of Lady's toys...she was not impressed!!

great pics!!!!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Now which one is the stuffed toy?! Meadow had put all her toys in a row, and then lay down with them! I thought she was very clever at the time, but she's never done it since


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so cute!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

This is Betty with one of her favourite toys, she's now on the second one as killed the first one.










And her all time fave toy is her tennis ball.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that long one looks cool! I bet Lady would like all the thinkgs sticking out...or try to eat them off of it anyway


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh that long one looks cool! I bet Lady would like all the thinkgs sticking out...or try to eat them off of it anyway


Betty pulled all the string bits out, hence getting a new one, my friends puppy did the same!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max has an octopus exactly like Beaus! He loves it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Great photos, especially like Von's cute one! Afraid I'm away and all my pics at home but HAPPY FRIDAY everyone


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley's favourite is always the most recent, at the moment its a monkey with dangly arms and legs - 50p bargain. got to go in a minute so no time to post pics though I should try to get one - if he's holding the body it looks like spider legs hanging out of his mouth! Von that picture is gorgeous. (so are all the others of course).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great thread  

My dogs fave toys are each other lol, best playmates ever and they love playing with my parents and friends dogs ... oh they love Kong Wubbas too.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami and Carley's Favorite toys "Buddy the dog and Rabbitt"







BUT they would always rather play with each other!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh no! Amiee Jane Killed Santa!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

See if I can do a few more .







.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

LOVE Carley's colouring ... Beautiful 

Molly's favourite toy without any doubt is her ball...


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> LOVE Carley's colouring ... Beautiful
> 
> Molly's favourite toy without any doubt is her ball...


Love that pic of Molly! It's like a negative image of Betty who also loves her tennis ball more than anything, I could distract her from her food with her tennis ball. She especially loves her Kong ball and loves squeaking it!!!


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

This is Frisbee on the day we got him cuddled up with his big floppy dog hot water bottle. I have lost count of the times I have stitched it back together but had to give up in the end. I took the other picture today - almost a year on. There is not much left except the face (well just the nose and one eye actually) and half of the scarf. There is also a soggy ear out in the garden I think. But as you can see, he still loves it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Julie... Molly is obsessed with her ball... If we leave without it on a walk we might as well go home!!! She has the kong ones too but has NEVER squeaked it!! 

She's not grasped that part yet.... 
Suppose it saves my ears though...

xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly loves her toys


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks Mairi! We love her eyebrows! Just looks like a girl doesnt it? She has lots more carmel color comming thru, will be interesting. And little Molly with her ball is so cute! Love it!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What happy poos on this thread  

Poor toys are getting a bashing though ....


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These photos are fantastic!! Lola loves the kong squeaky tennis balls too. Here are a couple of her with her other favourites. Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake loves his snuggle puppy!!

the day he came home









now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I know it's now Saturday night, so hope you don't mind me still posting on this thread.

This was one if Millie's favourite toys, until the fox tore a leg off. I decided not to save it in case it had fleas or something 











This one is a pheasant, she loves to carry it around, just like a spaniel who's trained to bring back a real shot pheasant - nice 











And finally, one of her latest toys. I don't know what I was expecting when I mail ordered it. This is Millie just getting to grips with it, she wasn't sure but at the same time fascinated too as the video clip shows. She's now quite used to it and will walk around holding it by the ear, whilst it jiggles in her mouth


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh Julie - Even though I've viewed the video clip before I still forgot to mute my sound while I just had a reminder look at it in this thread and have sent Lolly dashing round the house (from a deep sleep at the first 2 seconds of sound before I remembered to mute) looking for Millie!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Oh Julie - Even though I've viewed the video clip before I still forgot to mute my sound while I just had a reminder look at it in this thread and have sent Lolly dashing round the house (from a deep sleep at the first 2 seconds of sound before I remembered to mute) looking for Millie!


Oh how funny, poor Lolly


----------

